# Favorite recliner brand?



## birdman (Jan 10, 2015)

Which brand of recliner is most comfortable?


----------



## Lon (Jan 10, 2015)

I  loved my big LAZY BOY leather recliner but had to sell it when I moved to a apartment because it dominated the living room. I now have a leather Danish Modern which I like almost as well though it is much smaller.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 10, 2015)

I've got a medium sized Lazyboy that I bought at least 20 years ago...and it is holding up really well.  It is so comfortable, that if I sit in it to watch TV, it takes a Really Good show to keep me from taking a nap within minutes.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2015)

The size of the recliner is important too. I am short, so most recliners don't work for me. I understand there are styles for women and smaller bodies. The sales person ought to be able to measure you and suggest a model based on your body for the best support.


----------

